# Bribie Ocean side 17th



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Theres a heap of us Kayakers from BFO heading out to Bribie, Launching from the beach at 8th ave Woorim on sunday Launch at 4:30am. the plan is to chase some Snapper and some pelagic's. The weather at the moment is 2-2.5M seas and 15 Knot winds, the area is fairly protected by moreton so is usually a lot less swell and wind than open waters, but we have a backup plan of hitting the passage somewhere if it looks too rough when we get there. Please feel free to join us.

Lee


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm up for that, I'd like a crack at a tuna the same as your brother hooked up on last time he went there :shock: :shock: 
If the report is for 2-2.5m that would be more like .5-1m at 8th ave if the past is anything to go by. I've been hanging for a snapper hunt. 
See you there   

cheers nodds


----------

